# What is your GSD's energy level?



## jordanhandel (Oct 4, 2017)

Just curious as to how Samantha's energy levels compare with other german shepherds. She is 1.5 years old, not sure what line she comes from. 

Her prey drive is very high, never not chased a ball/anything thrown. (She once jumped off a 6 foot ledge while hiking to chase down a stick my friend decided to kick)

Apart from her prey drive she has very high energy levels in general. For instance, one camping trip we arrived at our spot at 1PM and she did not lie down until 9:30 at night. She paced around the site, dug, chased sticks, etc, but was not still for more than 30 seconds for that 8.5 hours.

Is anyone else's german shepherd like this?

And also, is there hope for her to develop the "off switch" I've heard GSD's have? Starting to think she's part Mal lol


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It sure seems like she has a high energy level much higher than my gsd was. But a young dog can easily get overexcited which is what I think happened during your camping trip. The sitting on the dog exercise explained here helps to teach a dog to be calm.

The Sit on the Dog Exercise ? Canine Life Skills


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My GSDs have all settled down by age 3, but I have a high drive, medium high energy working line and our trainer, who has years of working dog experience said with my dog it will be anywhere from to 3-5 years. Is your dogs getting solid off leash exercise? Obedience training? Have you tried swimming? That tires them out. Also, the high energy can be fueled by frustration so be sure you are channeling her drives into things that burn off energy. Drive feeds on drive. What you are seeing as high energy may just be unchanneled drive. It may be something as simple as teaching capping, which is basically a learned and reinforced Off Switch.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

At 1.5 y/o she still has a lot of puppy energy, but may end up being a dog that requires you to condition the calmness you want-like Mary Beth suggested with "sit on the dog".
Also, even though all dogs need a certain amount of exercise, the more you give them, the more physically conditioned they become...and the more they require. It can be a vicious cycle. 
Usually making them use their brain by teaching obedience or tricks, will tire them out quicker than playing fetch or some other physical activity.
Instead of letting her run around the whole time, I would have taken time to work on a new command and then required her to be in a down/stay for a few minutes (requires a lot of patience if she isn't used to doing it) then release her to play for awhile. Later when the humans are tired and sitting around resting it would be a good time for her to have some calm down time also. Even when you're out doing something fun like camping, it doesn't hurt to put a little structure in their schedule.


----------



## jordanhandel (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info everybody!

Definitely not complaining about her energy levels, I quite like it. Was just curious where her energy levels stacked up with the rest. But I will definitely try the sit on the dog and the obedience to tire her out!


----------



## jordanhandel (Oct 4, 2017)

While we're on the topic: what are some other interesting ways to tire out your dog?


----------



## CranberryGSD (Sep 10, 2017)

Scale 1-10 rating; she is 20/10. Omg she sounds just like your dog! Never looses energy, and has high prey/everything drive. She is GSD with a tad Husky. I hope there is an off switch! She just turned one year old a couple weeks ago.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

Man, at 8 mos my boy can go all day long. I have yet to tire him out, except when it was 100* out.
However we have enforced calmness and an off button since day one. When he goes, he is 110% . But when its time to chill, he does so. 
He thank god has a great off button. But we definitely worked on putting one on. I reward it by making sure he gets lots of time to expend his energy and mental stimulation.

It is fun to watch him lay on his bed, chill. Then give the release word or tell him its time for work and he will almost launch off the bed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All three of mine can go all day, but they are pretty relaxed when nothing is going on for the most part. The 6 yr old female is medium energy, med prey drive, high ball drive. The 5 yr old male is high energy, super high ball(has a ball 90% of the time) and prey drive(the squirrels are having a blast driving him nuts this year). The 3 yr old male is super high energy and ball drive with super high prey drive too. The two males are similar with prey drive but the older male is more likely to catch whatever he is chasing and the younger one is more likely to corner it. For example the older one will try to still pick up the toads and the younger male will just watch them hop around, but they are both interested in squirrels and rabbits(thd older one killed a baby bunny and last week chased a suicidal squirrel in the yard). The younger male eats quite a bit of food a day but due to his activity level he gains no weight. The older male tends to put weight on if he doesn't get a good balancd of food and exercise. They are all different but alike, if that makes any sense.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I would say kona has medium drive. She can either go all day, or do absolutely nothing but lay on the couch all day lol.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Mirrors my own. Walks a few miles a day, always wants to play...but more than happy to just chill with me if needed. Although, with an obvious spark in the eye that begs for adventure if I am loafing around that day lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They are both quiet in the house. I will get glaring pitiful looks across the room to go out and interact.Luna is not as dramatic though. If played I fetch for three hours at the beach or for a long bike ride with max or a long hike with Luna , I can not seem to get them tired but they are in their prime right now. Max almost 3 and Luna 1 years old.


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

Mine can spend hours at home relaxed and sleeping. However, she loves being outside and running around all day. When she stays with her dog sitter she spends most of the time playing with the other dogs.

I have to say though that we make sure she gets daily exercise. She usually goes out four times a day and normally plays fetch at least twice. She loves catching her frisbee and this also tires her out, so it's a win-win.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My six month male is so laid back, we say he is just plain lazy. He loves to find a stick when thrown in the woods, but hates chasing prey toys. He chills most of time, but on walks he is very inquisitive but does not excessively pull at all. Very very easy dog to live with that loves playing with my 12 year old grandson.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not sure. I have a feeling that what might seem like high energy to me might not seem like it to others. I will say that he chases everything that moves, be it ball, squirrel or rabbit, so I would guess high ball and prey drive.I have heard him literally crying with excitement chasing a rabbit through the yard. When I first got Newlie almost 5 years ago now, I thought he was a maniac, he like to wore me out always wanting to play, play, play. He has settled down a bit now, but even the vet advised last year, I think, to up his food back to 5 cups a day, as he said "most dogs his age do not still have the kind of energy he has."


----------

